# What multi-tool do you use???



## MikeeMellor (Feb 24, 2011)

Ive looked at Topeak Alien 2, not sure if its the right tool for me though. I ride a Trek 4500.

The tool can be seen here...

http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/ALiEN_II

What do you use? Why? And what do you ride?

ALSO: What are some good quality tire pumps?

Post websites and pics if available!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have several multi-tools including an original Topeak Alien, Crank Brothers Multi-19, Nashbar Woody, and a few others. I usually grab one that's handy and they all work more or less the same. As long as the chain-breaker works decently, most of the other stuff will get you by, but it's never as nice as using a dedicated tool. Sometimes I will grab a Park Tool hex Y wrench. If I am going on a longer ride I might throw some other tools into a Camelbak along with the usual tire levers and multi-tool and other loads of crap I haul into the woods.

On short rides, sometimes I don't even take a spare tube if it won't be that much of a hassle to walk out if I need to.

For mini pumps, it depends on your budget:

$30+/-:

Lezyne Micro Drive:http://cgi.ebay.com/TOPEAK-BIKE-BIC...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588cda6d5c

Topeak Mountain Morph: http://cgi.ebay.com/TOPEAK-BIKE-BIC...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588cda6d5c

or at around $16:

Blackburn Mammoth Mountain: http://cgi.ebay.com/Blackburn-Mammo...713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3efecbc219

These are all good pumps. I like using the ones with a hose and foldout foot peg (Lezyne and Topeak), but the standard Blackburn Mammoth Mountain mini pump is simple, durable and flat out works. I'd take the Lezyne over the Topeak if you can get them at around the same price. JMHO.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a Topeak Hexus. Current model is the Hexus II, though I don't know if there's an actual difference.

I really like it. It's simpler, more compact and lighter, but I don't know if I've ever found myself saying, "Shoot. I need a..." when I've had a mechanical out on the trail. I've even used the chain tool. I like that it includes tire levers.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Topeak tool. And their pumps (e.g. mountain morph) work extremely well, too.

Also: Buy a chain link (SRAM). In case of a broken chain the link can be used to fix it. You might still need a chain tool - but only to remove the broken link(s).

I am riding XC, AM, DH, FR and road. My XC/AM sled is an Ibis Mojo. A Cannondale 1FG serves as a commuter bike.


----------



## jakedsnake (May 15, 2010)

I'm a fan of Park Tool's _Rescue Tool_.










https://www.parktool.com/product/rescue-tool


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I went for the Topeak Mini 18 http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/Mini18 mainly bc it got good reviews on MTBR. Same goes for the Topeak Mountain Morph pump http://www.topeak.com/products/Pumps/MountainMorph

Being a n00b I rely on ratings alot bc of lack of experience. I wish I had that stupid mini tool when I was a kid. Would have saved alot of headaches.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Topeak ratchet.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a minimalist so I carry a Pedro's Critical Mass tool. Got it on sale so it didn't hurt much.:thumbsup:


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

http://m.tesco.com/mt/direct.tesco.com/q/R.202-4853.aspx

Tesco own brand multi tool, cheap as chips and fair quality for those of us on a budget. It does the job, I guess that's all that matters

I ride a Mongoose (not walgoose) otero super


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

jakedsnake said:


> I'm a fan of Park Tool's _Rescue Tool_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for the Park. Always good quality no matter what tool you buy


----------



## B42 (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 for me on the park. I have a set of plastic leavers, but I like that it can give me a third if I'm being lazy. Cut some trees away from the path with the little saw last weekend.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

I still carry an old Ritchey CPR-14










Maybe I'll keep an eye on this thread and pick up something new based on what I see here.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

Crank Bros Multi-19


----------



## Snagged7 (Feb 15, 2011)

Subscribing.


----------



## flowremix (Jan 13, 2011)

i love my specialized emt mtb tool. Its simple. I feel like anything more than that, i need a tool kit.


----------



## superjesus (May 1, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> I went for the Topeak Mini 18 http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/Mini18 ....


+1 on the Topeak Mini 18. Great little tool. Not as many tools as the Alien, not as much to carry either.

Also like the Mini 9 when you you want to carry even less but still have 90% of the functionality.


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

Hexus II. As mentioned, simple, compact, light. Stuff you need, none that u dont.


----------



## vic06 (Nov 24, 2010)

I carry Cannondale's headwrench and a Leatherman Skeletool when I ride. Before the C'dale I used to carry a CB M-10 and a separate chain tool, which now I use at home.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> Topeak ratchet.


That is a COOL tool...


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

The one with all the thingies on it.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I carry the same Topeak Alien II. But, I bought this thing *years* ago when some of the better choices didn't exist. What I like most about it is the chain break tool. What I like least is it weighs as much as a brick.

If I ever loose it or give it away I'll try the Topeak Mini 20. That seems like a much better alternative these days.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I ride with a Park AWS-10 multi allen set and a CT-5 mini chain brute. The allens on most multi tools are pretty short and can't get in to some places like the AWS-10 can and the CT-5 is a good quality chain tool that you can fit in your pack. 

I will be buying a Topeak Mountain Morph pump after having one lended to me in Moab. Inflated the tire to a normal riding pressure in half the time of my compact Crank Bros pump I had been carrying. The Lezyne is probably really nice too but I don't have any personal experience with one.


----------



## blt2drg (Apr 27, 2011)

I have the Alien II, i havent been biking for long but i've already used it a few times. Hopefully for the money it holds up for a few years.


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 11, 2011)

After pushing my bike home last night (broken chain), I ordered a Park Tool I-Beam Mini w/ Chain Tool - IB-3.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Just recently happened onto one of these:

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_128426_-1_202642_10000_202585

It somehow ended up in my possession, so I tried it out and it's of good quality (comparable to other well known multi-tools), but what really sets this one apart, is the chain tool. It's the best chain tool I think I have ever used ('multi-tool' or otherwise). Just used the chain tool again last night to install a new chain. It pops pins out with ease compared to my Crank Brothers M-19, Park, and Topeak Alien, and anything else I have used. The best thing about it is the price, currently $12.49 and have seen it recently at around $9.95.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

As others have mentioned, a chain tool (and a spare 'quick link') should be a requirement on any ride. Nobody likes walking their bike out.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

I started with an *Topeak Alien II* that I got as a gift - weighs a ton at freaking 290g!

After some research, I switched to the *Topeak Mini-9* - only 92g with a neoprene case:
http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/Mini9


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

Clones123 said:


> I started with an *Topeak Alien II* that I got as a gift - weighs a ton at freaking 290g!
> 
> After some research, I switched to the *Topeak Mini-9* - only 92g with a neoprene case:
> http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/Mini9


Mini-9 is sweet, but no chain breaker. That's a deal breaker.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Birzman 10 (91gr). Somewhat better than the Topeak Mini 9... complete with chain breaker and all.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Birzman Feexman 10 = expensive and hard to source

I paid just $10 for my Mini-9. Plenty enough left over for a Park Tool Mini-Brute chaintool (though that's another 73g).


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

pamt said:


> +1 for the Park. Always good quality no matter what tool you buy


+3 on the park, although mine is about 8 year old version. Used the chain tool many a times.:thumbsup: 
Great local company to deal with too, only had 1 issue (which was partly my fault) & they took care of it free of charge. I'll be a customer for life


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

jeffj said:


> Just recently happened onto one of these:
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_128426_-1_202642_10000_202585
> 
> It somehow ended up in my possession, so I tried it out and it's of good quality (comparable to other well known multi-tools), but what really sets this one apart, is the chain tool. It's the best chain tool I think I have ever used ('multi-tool' or otherwise). Just used the chain tool again last night to install a new chain. It pops pins out with ease compared to my Crank Brothers M-19, Park, and Topeak Alien, and anything else I have used. The best thing about it is the price, currently $12.49 and have seen it recently at around $9.95.


Here are some pix of this tool, including the chain tool. I think it's a great deal for $12.50!


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

pamt said:


> +1 for the Park. Always good quality no matter what tool you buy


+1 and I actually broke the chain breaker on mine and Park sent me another......so terrific service as well.


----------



## stburr91 (Apr 12, 2011)

Porschefan said:


> Here are some pix of this tool, including the chain tool. I think it's a great deal for $12.50!


I just picked up a Nashbar woody myself for $16.94 shipped. I haven't used it yet, but it seems to be a nice tool.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

stburr91 said:


> I just picked one up myself for $16.94 shipped. I haven't used it yet, but it seems to be a nice tool.


Used mine again a couple times tonight on a couple of friend's bikes. I'm still blown away by how well the chain tool works.

I had this and my Crank Bros. M19 sitting side by side in the car and when I reached for one to slip in my pocket for the ride, the woody got the nod.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

im stuck between snagging a park mtb-3 rescue tool or the topeak mini 18

thoughts?

im leaning towards the topeak because it seems less bulky folded.

Amazon.com: Park Tool MTB-3 Rescue Tool - 22 function: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Topeak The Mini Plus 18-Function Bicycle Tool: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Markus_037 (Apr 13, 2011)

i have the cannondale kitchen sink. has everything u need on it and has a nifty little cover that goes around it


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

As of right now I don't use a multi-tool but I plan on purchasing the ParkTool I-Beam Mini Fold-Up with Chain Tool. Look to be the best option.


----------



## raleigh5 (May 30, 2011)

my arsenal will grow in time. but for now-->


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

hey folks, where do you typically order gear from? i was going to get everything off amazon but i know itll ship from different places and ill have 20 different packages. was hoping to get it all in one shot.

i need tools, pants, patch kit, spare tubes, mini pump.....etc.


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a Bell Multi tool that I got from Wal-Mart and a chain tool with links also from Wal-Mart. I have used them and they hold up well. 

I don't ever carry them around on rides though, I keep them in the car mostly, but as I do bigger and longer MT bike rides, I'll be carrying them with me. Along with a tube and patch kit I suppose.
I just really try to avoid carrying a lot....I don't like to be "laden down"....I mean Hydration/backpack, tools, tubes, food and other thing, makes me feel heavy. 

On the big rides though...it's a no brainer....you have to carry all of that.


----------



## blkcheerio (Jan 10, 2011)

jakedsnake said:


> I'm a fan of Park Tool's _Rescue Tool_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big fan of park tools... but not this one. Its bulky and heavy. And I broke the chain tool first time I tried to use it.. park will replace? Hmm... dealer/company support always goes such a long way. Next multi will be the i-beam


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ganymede_Illusion said:


> I have a Bell Multi tool that I got from Wal-Mart and a chain tool with links also from Wal-Mart. I have used them and they hold up well.
> 
> I don't ever carry them around on rides though, I keep them in the car mostly, but as I do bigger and longer MT bike rides, I'll be carrying them with me. Along with a tube and patch kit I suppose.
> I just really try to avoid carrying a lot....I don't like to be "laden down"....I mean Hydration/backpack, tools, tubes, food and other thing, makes me feel heavy.
> ...


I have the same Bell Multi tool from Wally world and like it so far. I almost bought the Chain tool as well......wasn't sure the links would work with my chain because I'm pretty new to this stuff and I'm trying to stay on the cheap for now. I bought my bike last summer, but just started actually getting all the associated crap to go along with riding/maintaining it this summer and the wife is starting to ***** about how expensive all this crap is. 
As I break the cheap crap I'll replace it with better stuff.....if I don't break it I'll keep using it.

Need to sell off some radio control vehicle crap to compensate for the money I've blown on tools, gear, accessories the past month or two. I have too many expensive hobbies.....one of them has to go away to make room for biking now.


----------



## jimi86 (Aug 5, 2011)

good info helped me out, I need to get a good set of Multi-tools, beats the tool bag that way like 20 pounds


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

Haligan78 said:


> I have the same Bell Multi tool from Wally world and like it so far. I almost bought the Chain tool as well......wasn't sure the links would work with my chain because I'm pretty new to this stuff and I'm trying to stay on the cheap for now. I bought my bike last summer, but just started actually getting all the associated crap to go along with riding/maintaining it this summer and the wife is starting to ***** about how expensive all this crap is.
> As I break the cheap crap I'll replace it with better stuff.....if I don't break it I'll keep using it.
> 
> Need to sell off some radio control vehicle crap to compensate for the money I've blown on tools, gear, accessories the past month or two. I have too many expensive hobbies.....one of them has to go away to make room for biking now.


Radio control is my other passion. Currently into electric helicopters....amazing.

I know what you mean about multi expensive hobbies. It's hard to have so many interest and finding the funds to do them. I totally understand it and i tgets frustrating and sometime yes...we need to sacrifice.

What I like about Mountain biking though is that most anyone can get into it and not spend 12,000 to start. I bought a 300 dollar bike(I still ride it) a multi tool, bike rack and I ride with guys with 2,000 dollar bikes.

Get your wife on the trail and she'll see that money is no object, but the scenery and outdoors are.:thumbsup: I also believe in a marriage both spouses have to accept each others passions. *****ing over the little money spent so you can ride a bike through scenery and keep yourself healthy is well worth that money and should be fully encouraged.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Crank Brothers multi 17. Love it. Chain breaker works well. However, the CB Mini pump I have is just atrocious. Total piece of crap.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ +1 for the CB-17 - probably the ONE decent product CB makes


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ganymede_Illusion said:


> Radio control is my other passion. Currently into electric helicopters....amazing.
> 
> I know what you mean about multi expensive hobbies. It's hard to have so many interest and finding the funds to do them. I totally understand it and i tgets frustrating and sometime yes...we need to sacrifice.
> 
> ...


I have dabbled in a little of all the RC stuff except flying.....stuff is too expensive to turn it into a lawn dart. Other than that I usually have 12-15 cars/trucks/boats nitro and electric and all the junk that goes with them. 
I also ride motocross bikes and enjoy restoring old ones, I'm in the middle of restoring a 73 chevy short box 2wd truck, in the middle of restoring an old dirt bike, have a Harley waiting in line for some work, I'm bunghole deep into shooting and reloading for multiple firearms. Those are just my hobbies.....we also have a camper, two boats, and ATV's and they all suck down money to maintain. 
Lots of expensive toys means her nagging no matter what I spend the money on. LOL

I am pretty much burnt out on the RC stuff for the time being....that will free up thousands of dollars a year for other stuff.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Crank Brothers Multi 19 Bicycle Tool w/ Aluminum Case 35119


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I love my Topeak morph pumps and totally recommend them. I have the Morph turbo with the gauge.

As for multi-tools, I only carry a simple one with hex keys and a chain breaker (with a few powerlinks), though find myself often borrowing a friend's CB multi-tool. The last time I needed it was when I needed to fix my matchmaker clamp for my brake/shift lever to point them down a bit more cause I didn't have a T25.

I needed a flat head to pry my SF100's chain guard into position after it got crushed by a dropped chain and bent towards the crankset. Neither tool worked there, but someone had a knife that worked like a charm.


----------



## RabEd Ewok (Jul 15, 2011)

Bought a Alien 2, and so far have used it a bit. Minor things (some tightening before hitting trails), nothing really on the trail ( hope I never have to).


----------



## rsnumber2 (Aug 6, 2011)

Topeak Power 15
-it's pretty weak, but does the job.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

I settled on the topeak mini 18


----------



## RabEd Ewok (Jul 15, 2011)

Alien 2 is $28.99 on Amazon, regular price is $40.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

CB Multi-17 tool...






​


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

you want to make sure the tool has a chain breaker, spoke wrenches, a few basic allen keys (you'll use the 5mm one the most) and a phillips and standard (flat) screwdriver. For the pump, just make sure that it fits whatever valve you use... most newer pumps work on both schrader and presta, but its wise to double check. I personally use a Topeak pump i got a few years back at Performance and a Crank Bros multi tool.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for the heads up trek, i found that info in another thread while searching. hopefully it helps someone here as well.


----------



## 86Tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Topeak Mini 20 Pro has everything that I need and then some. The ALiEN series was overkill for my needs and looked like it would take up too much valuable space during my rides.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

I only use Lezeyne tools, instead of a piece of bent wire on a bolt to react the torque, which twists in my hand, they are alone in making a CNC'd flat, forged end with a hole in the centre to keep the tool stiff for applying decent torques with the small lever of a multitool body. The tools are also compact and light, great as I spend a lot of time and money making my bike light and as nice as I can afford so I don;t want a rough lump of iron carried around with me at all times!

I use the "V10" tool as it has everything I need, including a robust, reliable, chain breaker, a torx head for disc bolts and all the allen key sizes and screwdriver options I need. i'd love to own the carbon version... maybe next year!










See here for a bit more on my kit on my blog, hope it's useful!


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Topeak McGuyver. I've had it for....10 years? You never know when you might have to save the world.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

robdeanhove said:


> I only use Lezeyne tools, instead of a piece of bent wire on a bolt to react the torque, which twists in my hand, they are alone in making a CNC'd flat, forged end with a hole in the centre to keep the tool stiff for applying decent torques with the small lever of a multitool body. The tools are also compact and light, great as I spend a lot of time and money making my bike light and as nice as I can afford so I don;t want a rough lump of iron carried around with me at all times!
> 
> I use the "V10" tool as it has everything I need, including a robust, reliable, chain breaker, a torx head for disc bolts and all the allen key sizes and screwdriver options I need. i'd love to own the carbon version... maybe next year!
> 
> ...


The V10 looks like a copy of the Crank Bro's tools.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

No, the V10 isn't a copy of the crank brothers tools (although how different can a multitool be?!) the important feature is the forged end, I've had a couple of crank brothers tools and they all have bent wire ends and they're nowhere near as light twist when trying to tighten bolts up, that said they're reasonable kit, were pretty reliable and did get the job done, the rubber boot made them a pain to get out my pack each time though


----------



## Mingecutter (Jun 16, 2008)

86Tiger said:


> Topeak Mini 20 Pro has everything that I need and then some. The ALiEN series was overkill for my needs and looked like it would take up too much valuable space during my rides.


+1

I have one of these and it works like a charm, and weighs only 150g. Comes with a neoprene pouch, but I don't use it.


----------



## Kevin B. (Aug 13, 2011)

I carry a old Gerber multitool, a folding set of allen wrenches, and I just added a chain breaker. At some point I'll probably get a dedicated bike tool to save a little weight.


----------



## helix66 (Jul 15, 2010)

I got a crank brother's M19, I needed it on my very first ride when the chain broke.


----------



## C Booty (May 26, 2011)

*Topeak rocks*

I have a topeak alien II and love it... I bought a special edition tht was all metal - i think it was called magnesium... Anyway, you cant go wrong with topeak!


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

I noticed a lot of suggestions here, with a variety of bike represented. Are there any tools designated for a specific bike/brand (i.e. Specialized, Giant, Cannondale, etc.), or are the multi-tools generally generic in that regard?

I just got my new bike this past weekend and now have switched from researching bikes to researching accessories!

Thanks...


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

maxkimber said:


> I noticed a lot of suggestions here, with a variety of bike represented. Are there any tools designated for a specific bike/brand (i.e. Specialized, Giant, Cannondale, etc.), or are the multi-tools generally generic in that regard?
> 
> I just got my new bike this past weekend and now have switched from researching bikes to researching accessories!
> 
> Thanks...


Tools are generic, and conversely bikes all use standard size fittings such as internal hex bolts, torx bolts for discs (or centrelock) and maybe a crosshead screw for mech stops and a chain tool. Any tool will work with any bike, just decide what functions you want on the trail. Personally, I like as many as possible to ensure I get home!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

robdeanhove said:


> Tools are generic, and conversely bikes all use standard size fittings such as internal hex bolts, torx bolts for discs (or centrelock) and maybe a crosshead screw for mech stops and a chain tool. Any tool will work with any bike, just decide what functions you want on the trail. Personally, I like as many as possible to ensure I get home!


???
What do you mean by 'standard'?
MOST bikes use 'mm' for fasteners.

And tools are not generic -  - I musta missed something


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

highdelll said:


> ???
> What do you mean by 'standard'?
> MOST bikes use 'mm' for fasteners.
> 
> And tools are not generic -  - I musta missed something


OK, to be clearer; by "standard" I mean almost every fastener can be tightened or undone with a 2.5mm, 3mm, 4mm, 5mm or 6mm hex key, these fastener head types are used as standard on all bikes, with the following exceptions:

Derailleur limit screws tend to need a cross head screwdriver 
6-bolt discs tend to use T25 TORX drive fasteners, but shimano hubs will use the crntrelock system so bolts are not used, instead cassette lockrings, making this not a task for the trailside
You'll also need a chain tool

That should cover it? I hope that's clearer.

I have a few different tools by Lezyne (my favourite), Topeak, Crank Bros and park, and all of them have all of the functions listed above on, I happily take any one of them with me on any of my bikes, both road and MTB without having to match bike to tool or vice-versa.

Given that all tools are designed fit all (well, most) bikes, I would say that bike tools are "generic".

ge·ner·ic [juh-ner-ik] adjective Also, ge·ner·i·cal.
of, applicable to, or referring to all the members of a genus, class, group, or kind;


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

topeak alien II, it works just fine. the pedal wrench looks really small i wonder if ill be able to get my pedals off with it or not.

also have a mammoth anyvalve by blackburn frame pump which works flawlessly and is not too heavy.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FWIW to the neg-repper - I was not 'trollin' ("you be trollin") - There is a size variation (atleast in the US) of 'standard' and 'metric'

If you feel that's worthy of a neg rep, then you 'be' a nerf-herder - and cowardly at that, as you did not sign your rep. :thumbsup:


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Had a Park Multitool but after about 6 years and about 10-15 uses of the chain tool, I broke it. I bought an Alien 2 a couple months ago and had to use the chain tool last weekend. It works ok, but I think I'll back to the Park and by a replacement chain tool. The alien is pretty damn heavy and isn't as nice as the Park.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

I have the crank bros 19 but don't really like it. The Allen keys are too short to be useful. I still carry regular Allen keys. I really bought it for the chain tool, but it really irritates me that they didn't engineer it better so that the metal tool piece fit the chain tool is all the way against the body of the tool when it us tightened. It just flops around. I've heard of some people using a rubber band to hold it in place. I have the smallest Allen key folded over into it. This was a major oversight on crank bros part.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## caseyallen (Aug 16, 2011)

i have the ibeam. your just looking for an emergency tool on the trail. i also carry a pair of 426 channel lock pliers. covered i think.


----------



## stockracing (Oct 27, 2011)

Topeak Mini 18


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Haligan78 said:


> I have dabbled in a little of all the RC stuff except flying.....stuff is too expensive to turn it into a lawn dart. Other than that I usually have 12-15 cars/trucks/boats nitro and electric and all the junk that goes with them.
> I also ride motocross bikes and enjoy restoring old ones, I'm in the middle of restoring a 73 chevy short box 2wd truck, in the middle of restoring an old dirt bike, have a Harley waiting in line for some work, I'm bunghole deep into shooting and reloading for multiple firearms. Those are just my hobbies.....we also have a camper, two boats, and ATV's and they all suck down money to maintain.
> Lots of expensive toys means her nagging no matter what I spend the money on. LOL
> 
> I am pretty much burnt out on the RC stuff for the time being....that will free up thousands of dollars a year for other stuff.


I dive a Closed Circuit Rebreather as part of my diving obsession.

For insurance reasons I recently had to go through and add up the value of all the dive and MTB "stuff" in the garage. I didn't even get through it all and it went through 100k.

Fortunately I don't have a wife, she was too expensive and when she started *****ing about the cost if my "hobbies" she was jettisoned ASAP.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

jakedsnake said:


> I'm a fan of Park Tool's _Rescue Tool_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time I used the tire levers I bent one in half. And the first time I used the pedal wrench I broke off one of the wrench ends. Kind of a piece of junk IMO.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

well looks like i need a new multi tool

what sort of prices do you have to pay

i just had set of allen keys but have misplaced them somewhere since ripped my room apart and cant find them

so what is good brand and not say 50-80 price range


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

TraumaARNP said:


> CB Multi-17 tool...
> 
> View attachment 632398​


 me too, crank brothers rocks.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

bardynt said:


> well looks like i need a new multi tool
> 
> what sort of prices do you have to pay
> 
> ...


My cb 19 was $20 on Amazon. I wouldn't pay much more than that for a multitool. I also still carry a few dedicated Allen keys with red tape wrapped around them so I can find them when I inevitably drop them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

ok i was looking at the parktool and topeak they be about 45-50 dollars shipped to me

haven't looked in local bike stores yet will when i end deciding on what bike to buy


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Just bought this!!


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

Genom said:


> I still carry an old Ritchey CPR-14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only reason my Ritchey was retired was because the pin for the chain tool fell out! Can't believe someone else still has one also!

I replaced it with a Serfas Slim Line mutli tool. While not as light as the Ritchey, it is a great multi tool while being very compact!

It sounded like the OP bought a mt & a pump already, but Blackburn has a great LIFETIME WARRANTY on their pumps.

Chris


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

TraumaARNP said:


> The V10 looks like a copy of the Crank Bro's tools.


I was trying to decide between the Lezyne and the CB-M19 when I was upgrading from the useless Bell multitool I'd been using. They are pretty much the same thing, almost identical tools, even. What finally sold me on the CB tool were two things:
The price -- If I remember, the CB was a little cheaper (~$10?). Not much, but it's still a difference.
The chaintool -- The Lezyne chain-tool is only designed for 9/10 speed chains, but the CB tool can fit 8 speed chains as well as 9 and 10 speed chains. This was the most important factor for me, as I'm still running an 8-speed road bike, and I have no intentions of "upgrading" any time soon.

So I ended up with the CB-M19. I really dig the flask it comes in -- it's saved me from trying to get up after a nasty crash with a bunch of Allen keys stuck in my back (I wear three-pocket jerseys, no Camelbak for me).

As for a pump, I'm using some Blackburn pump. It's at least four years old, but it's still working great, without any sort of maintenance. I used to mount it under the bottle cage, but now I simply carry it in my jersey pocket, along with my second water bottle.

In my pockets I'll carry my phone/ID/keys in a zip-loc bag, Pedro's tire levers (only ones that work without being metal), patch kit, spare tube, second water bottle, pump, a bag of jelly beans, CB-M19, and sometimes a small point-and-shoot camera. It's really all that I find necessary for rides of less than three hours or so.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have the Park Rescue Tool, but i have to say its the one Park Tool product that hasn't exactly been problem-free for me.
I used the pedal wrench several times, but it eventually broke around the 5th or 6th use. That part of the tool (pedal wrench/chain breaker) seems like its made of a weak and/or cheap cast metal.
However, i do like the 3-part construction, and the size and convenience of the tools is nice and easy to use.

I have been eyeing one of the alien tools b/c theyre compact, also 2 or 3-part tools, and have gotten good reviews.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a Topeak Alien, and a Crank Brother's something or other. 

I take both with me, in case I need a backup wrench, or something like that. 

I've had my Alien for well over 8 years. I've beat the hell out of it, and used it a LOT... especially when riding in groups (where it seems like we're always stopping at some point for someone with a mechanical problem). 

I love the thing, even though it's a little bulky. I don't care though, as it fits nicely in my Camelbak HAWG. :thumbsup:

I also carry a large Benchmade folding knife, and zipties, and a small patch of duct tape too. LOL. 

I keep quite a bit of survival stuff with me. Somebody in the group's gotta do it


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

Lezyne Stainless 20 for MTB 









SV10 for the road


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Alien 2. But that's just the beginning 

This all stays in Camelbak for all trips:









Alien with chain breaker and pedal wrench etc.
Pump, presta/schrader compatible.
2 tubes
Zip ties
Tire levers
Patch kit - unopened glue.
Fiber spoke. Will repair even rear drive side without tools.
Derailleur cable
Derailleur hanger
Brake pads
Chain links
Quick link
Small flashlight
Matches
Duct tape
Electrolyte tablets
Pain killers
Small Leatherman with pliers


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

man that's looks like a lot the stuff i have got in spare kit

except for the pain killers i guessing you're married :thumbsup:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Alien with chain breaker and pedal wrench etc.
> Pump, presta/schrader compatible.
> 2 tubes


I like to roll my spare tubes with the valve on the inside of the roll. It's more compact, and that way there's much less chance of the valve catching on something else and shearing off the tube. YMMV.


----------



## deathblow (Apr 23, 2009)

I really like that Park tool, going to try that out.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

erik1245 said:


> I like to roll my spare tubes with the valve on the inside of the roll. It's more compact, and that way there's much less chance of the valve catching on something else and shearing off the tube. YMMV.


These are good points, Erik. However:

It's actually quite challenging to carry tubes and keep them intact. The constant vibrations and general shaking about of mountain biking can cause them to wear holes or weak spots in a matter of days of hard riding.

Our Moab rental bikes go on Porcupine, Mag7, Slickrock, etc with a spare tube in a saddlebag. This kind of constant abuse is likely more than most owners subject their bikes to, so you may not have these issues; but we still find the occasional dead unused tube despite following the guidelines below. This is embarrassing besides being potentially dangerous. Stranded clients in the wilderness are also bad for business, so we have researched this quite diligently - and yet to find the perfect solution.

Here are some ideas, in all their obsessive nerdiness:

Tubes are less subjected to vibrations and friction wear in a Camelbak than in a small saddle bag.
Rolled with the valve stem buried in the middle can cause the hard stem to compromise the soft rubber.
A tightly rolled tube wear faster than a loosely stuffed one, given no further protection. Why? The same firm outer edges gets all the exposure.
Protect a tightly rolled tube with generous amounts of Saran Wrap.
While sometimes impossible, try to keep tools, levers, patch kit from touching the tube.
Check the spares often.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Alien 2. But that's just the beginning
> 
> This all stays in Camelbak for all trips:
> 
> Fiber spoke. Will repair even rear drive side without tools.


Ahh. A FiberFix. I always carry one. I don't understand why you don't see them in every shop. Who wants to carry a spare spoke in their pack? Although, on the several occasions when I have broken a spoke, I do find them troublesome to setup.


----------



## gcnev (Nov 20, 2011)

Just started riding (29 Hardrock Disc Specialized) and I got a Crank Brother Multi 19 with case....Fits nicely in my pack....Happy with it so far.


----------



## Doohan82 (Dec 7, 2011)

Topeak Mini 20 is great. For me is important to have chain tool.


----------



## TheMark (Aug 28, 2011)

Crank Brothers Multi19, just picked it up


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the Crank Brothers 19. There s a way around the problem described earlier with the chain device. Quality tool package.


----------



## utopic (Dec 20, 2011)

Bontrager Rollbar 18 - it' ok, but when breaking a shimano chain, I bent the chain press ...


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

imho, if i lost the crank bros 19, i wouldn't buy another one. I will use it for now because i have it and it cost $20. I still find myself carrying dedicated allen wrenches and a small ratcheting screwdriver. i was hoping that the multitool would replace it.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm getting a Topeak 20 Pro (Gold) to replace the Topeak Alien II I currently carry.

The Alien II was just overkill and takes too much room for my needs.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I really like the size and ergonomics on my Crank Brothers Multi-Tool







.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I just take my 5mm allen wrench and a chain break.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ascent Bare Bones Multi-Tool - Take Along Tools / Multi-tools
Does everything I need, I have a spoke wrench for my wheelset and a chain breaker, rather have full size tools on those two things.
Cheap and works great and small.


----------



## chichantes (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking for emergency only multi-tool. Nothing too fancy, but want it to work with the new Trek and '03 Marin hardtail. I've whittled it down to the Crank Brothers (17 or 19), Park IB-2, Topeak Mini series, or Topeak Alien II, but don't know what will work best. I'm not a mechanic, wouldn't know how to use the chain tool anyway, and it would only be for emergencies or quick tuning. Thoughts?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You need a chain tool every time you change your chain.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

chichantes said:


> Looking for emergency only multi-tool. Nothing too fancy, but want it to work with the new Trek and '03 Marin hardtail. I've whittled it down to the Crank Brothers (17 or 19), Park IB-2, Topeak Mini series, or Topeak Alien II, but don't know what will work best. I'm not a mechanic, wouldn't know how to use the chain tool anyway, and it would only be for emergencies or quick tuning. Thoughts?


I'm really liking my Topeak 20 Pro Mini. The Topeak Alien II was just too much stuff I never used. BTW, the most common 'emergency' you're going to have is probably a broken chain link. Make sure the tool you select has a chain breaker and you carry a spare quick-link. Even better idea is to get a used chain from a buddy and practice popping out the pins so you're comfortable with the process when duty calls....


----------



## chichantes (Aug 21, 2009)

marpilli said:


> I'm really liking my Topeak 20 Pro Mini. The Topeak Alien II was just too much stuff I never used. BTW, the most common 'emergency' you're going to have is probably a broken chain link. Make sure the tool you select has a chain breaker and you carry a spare quick-link. Even better idea is to get a used chain from a buddy and practice popping out the pins so you're comfortable with the process when duty calls....


I saw your earlier post before I posted, which made me look at and add the Topeak 20 Mini to my list. I was leaning toward the Crank Bros or the stripped down Park IB2, but after looking at the Topeak Mini...I may go that route. It probably is wise for me to learn the chain break/repair, but the worst issue I've had so far is chain coming off or flat. I know it will happen at some point though, so point well taken.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

A lot of great posts and suggestions here. I personally like full size tools and yet do not like the added weight. All the multi tools have to deal with some kind of "frame" and bolts to hold it all together. Guess they are nice in that they are all packaged nicely. I've put together my own "tool kit" based on what I have needed in the field. I've posted this several times in various posts including "What's in your pack" sticky above. Here's my "multi tool" and what's in my pack.

I will also add a snippet on my chain tool as this was an interesting search I did a while back.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

topeak 18+ amazing little device for so little cost!


----------



## chichantes (Aug 21, 2009)

Ordered the Topeak 20 Pro Mini, should be here tomorrow. Hopefully won't have to use it.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I think anything Topeak is a good investment. I've had to work with their customer service a couple of times (actually seems like a 3rd party company) and I was completely satisfied with the outcome. 

Both the Mini 18 and 20 Pro Mini are good tools. The 20 Pro is actually lighter than the 18 and I like the fit-and-finish of the 20 Pro better. And, the 20 Pro comes in blingy gold. If I ever drop it trail-side I should have no problem finding it.


----------



## tw0leftskis (Aug 10, 2011)

Tips & trick- I have the CB 19 tool. Since the chain breaker is not locked down and flops arounds. I installed a o-ring in place, so when the chain breaker part turned in. O-ring would hold it in place with tension.



drwx said:


> I have the crank bros 19 but don't really like it. The Allen keys are too short to be useful. I still carry regular Allen keys. I really bought it for the chain tool, but it really irritates me that they didn't engineer it better so that the metal tool piece fit the chain tool is all the way against the body of the tool when it us tightened. It just flops around. I've heard of some people using a rubber band to hold it in place. I have the smallest Allen key folded over into it. This was a major oversight on crank bros part.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm in search of a bike tool and looking through this thread it seems the Topeak Mini 18+ is definitely a strong contender.

Will probably order one of them along with the mentioned Blackburn Mammoth bike pump.

New accessories for a new bike


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I've been using the Topeak Mini 20 Pro. Light, compact, solid! :thumbsup:


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

Is the Topeak mini 20 pro (black) worth the extra money?
I can get the Topeak mini 18+ for £15 or the Mini 20 Pro for £25.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Notsoseriousbiker said:


> Is the Topeak mini 20 pro (black) worth the extra money?
> I can get the Topeak mini 18+ for £15 or the Mini 20 Pro for £25.


that's a lot of pounds - my CB-17 is in the 'ounces' range - look for something lighter IMO


----------



## Banda427 (Dec 12, 2010)

park tool IB-2 but i prefer the top peak, it just felt stronger...


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

i use a taiwan made 18 function muti tool LOL


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

highdelll said:


> that's a lot of pounds - my CB-17 is in the 'ounces' range - look for something lighter IMO


Ah but you see; that extra weight builds stamina and endurance that your meager ounces could only hope to achieve


----------



## CDN$ (Mar 15, 2012)

Leatherman are the best


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I carry this one in my jersey whether it's road or MTB riding. It's a Crank Bros.


----------



## FelixUnger (Dec 28, 2011)

Just purchased a Lezyne Stainless 12. I like their products and trust in their designs, so that is why I went that way. Sure is a pretty tool.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I use the Topeak Ratchet Rocket. I like it..


----------



## usn.mustanger (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay, I know I'm resurrecting a 5-months-dead thread here, but I searched and found nothing--
Has anyone bought/used the Crank Brothers Pica or Pica+ yet? They're pretty similar to the Lezyne Stainless 20, but more expensive.
I'm in the market for a new multi-tool, and these look nice.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

chain break is probably the most important tool to have on the trail.. they break. you fix it. you ride more.


----------



## Dan79S (Aug 15, 2012)

I just picked up a crank brothers 17, based on the recommendations here. As others Have said the only issue with it, is with the chain break tool. I have found a really good workaround though. If fold a paper towel up and place it in the palm of your hand, it provides enough cushioning that you can real crank down to break the pin lose. Once you got it started, it's easy to drive it the rest of the way out.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

this:








Not really, dont have one, still looking for one tho.


----------



## 79ford (Aug 25, 2012)

I just purchased a Topeak Mini 20 from ebay for $25 shipped.


----------



## BrianPerez (Aug 28, 2012)

Great Advice!!!


----------

